# My Jack Dempsey's are turnin BLACK!!!!



## elementalheadcase

After I put my FlowerHorns in the tank, 2 of my Jack Dempsey's have started turnin black, 1 is REAL BLACK/Striped...Any1 got a clue?


----------



## mike123

How big are they. All of my jacks were a really light color when they were juvis, but as they got bigger around 3" or so they started to turn black. As adults jds are supposed to be darker, you might be starting to see some green spots on them soon too. I would keep an eye on the flowerhorn as it gets bigger because the bigger they are the crazier they are.


----------



## elementalheadcase

mike123 said:


> How big are they. All of my jacks were a really light color when they were juvis, but as they got bigger around 3" or so they started to turn black. As adults jds are supposed to be darker, you might be starting to see some green spots on them soon too. I would keep an eye on the flowerhorn as it gets bigger because the bigger they are the crazier they are.


the biggest is barely 3" and the 2 that are turnin black are less than 2.5" but the 3" has the bluegreen spots


----------



## Fargo

They're most liklely posturing if they're turning black, which won't do them any good as time goes on because the flowerhorn will kill all of them eventually. two different greades of aggression.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Fargo said:


> They're most liklely posturing if they're turning black, which won't do them any good as time goes on because the flowerhorn will kill all of them eventually. two different greades of aggression.


Yeah... This is a stress thing. The dempsey's are not digging the FH's being in there, and the FH's will probably end up being dominant...and the JD's know it! This is not a good mix.


----------



## elementalheadcase

Serrapygo said:


> They're most liklely posturing if they're turning black, which won't do them any good as time goes on because the flowerhorn will kill all of them eventually. two different greades of aggression.


Yeah... This is a stress thing. The dempsey's are not digging the FH's being in there, and the FH's will probably end up being dominant...and the JD's know it! This is not a good mix.
[/quote]
i should get em out the tank?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Yes! I had a tank of the same and the flowerhorn killed the JD. The JD change in color in this situation is a sure indicator for being *STRESSED OUT*.


----------



## elementalheadcase

Imma give em to my lil sis then...lol good thing I have an online fish store....hehe

Virtual_Fish_n_Reptile


----------



## Fargo

I've heard of more JD's dying than any other fish because people thought they could live with the fuckers. Mine lives with female Africans and a convict and that's as far as it can go. I could even have kept the Clown loaches in had it not been for the male convict.


----------



## elementalheadcase

Fargo said:


> I've heard of more JD's dying than any other fish because people thought they could live with the fuckers. Mine lives with female Africans and a convict and that's as far as it can go. I could even have kept the Clown loaches in had it not been for the male convict.


added 2 oscars to the tank...lol.....gave 2 of the fish to my lil sis....she likes em


----------



## scent troll

elementalheadcase said:


> After I put my FlowerHorns in the tank, 2 of my Jack Dempsey's have started turnin black, 1 is REAL BLACK/Striped...Any1 got a clue?


ive owned jacks for years. jacks are not always light at young ages. some are jet black, some a milky white, some are in between. jack colors vary greatly, even from within the same family. 
since you added another fish, we can assume this is the reason. jacks like oscars and some other fish change colors greatly depending on mood. their coloration has changing abilities enhanced with moods and tempers. usually the rule with jacks are the darker they are the happier they are. normally a dark jack that goes pale in color is sick or distressed. 
but also i have seen jacks turn dark in attempts to establish a pecking order in the tank. an aggressive jack may become dark and aggressive.

in any case, the color change is fine. just keep an eye out for anything unusual.


----------

